# Glock Grip



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

"it works everytime and it's accurate, but I just can't get used to the grip." Talkng about the Glock? Yes, but I have heard the same thing about the Colt 1911, the Beretta M-4, the Ruger P89, The S&W M10, and etc.. etc.. Probably some cavalry trooper said the same about the Colt 1873. I haven't bought a gun yet that didn't take some getting used to. The Glock 21 and my recent CZ 75 both had to be practiced with to feel comfortable. That's all it took, practice. Done ranting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A very experienced ex-military type on another forum said, very wisely, that: _It is better to learn to adapt yourself to the gun you use, than to adapt the gun you use to yourself_.
I have to agree, even though I have certainly adapted many pistols to me and my shooting style.

His point comes from military experience: You have to use the weapon that has been issued to you. Gun modification is not an option.
But the dictum is transitive: Suppose that, during a civilian fight, you have to use a picked up weapon. If you've learned to adapt yourself to any gun that's in your hands, you will be OK after you've fired a few shots.

In my own case, all of the adaptions and modifications I've made, or had a gunsmith make, to my weapons did not change their essential characteristics. They all were merely embellishments.
For instance, if I owned a Glock (which I don't), I would not change the shape of its blocky grip (as many shooters do). Instead, I would learn how to best use the grip shape it came with. I might change its grip's texture, here and there, to suit my shooting style, but that's about it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Tangof said:


> "it works everytime and it's accurate, but I just can't get used to the grip." Talkng about the Glock? Yes, but I have heard the same thing about the Colt 1911, the Beretta M-4, the Ruger P89, The S&W M10, and etc.. etc.. Probably some cavalry trooper said the same about the Colt 1873. I haven't bought a gun yet that didn't take some getting used to. The Glock 21 and my recent CZ 75 both had to be practiced with to feel comfortable. That's all it took, practice. Done ranting.


Very Good thinking. We adapt,,,,,, there's no perfect fit , until we perfect it.
+ 1


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

But, what if "it works everytime and it's accurate, and you love the grip and need not have to practice with it to feel comfortable?" Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> But, what if "it works everytime and it's accurate, and you love the grip and need not have to practice with it to feel comfortable?"...


Practice anyway, darn it!
You can never practice enough. Never. :yawinkle:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Practice anyway, darn it!
> You can never practice enough. Never. :yawinkle:


Steve, to clarify, I was not suggesting not to practice with a pistol that automatically feels good in the hand, but rather having to practice with a pistol "solely" to feel comfortable with an uncomfortable grip.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I personally do not like the "feel" of Glocks in my hand so I do not own any........

With amount different handgun manufacturers(and models) its not all that hard to find one that "feels" good in the hand and is easy to get used to firing it accurately............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> Steve, to clarify, I was not suggesting not to practice with a pistol that automatically feels good in the hand, but rather having to practice with a pistol "solely" to feel comfortable with an uncomfortable grip.


Actually, I did get that.
But sometimes I just can't pass up the chance to lecture on my favorite subject just a little.

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

Glock ergonomics is one of the main reasons my wife and I degenerated into Generation 4 Glockaholics. Sight acquisition is comparatively quicker for us than with other makes and models.

I neglected to add that we appreciate how the low bore axis dampens muzzle flip.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A gen 3 G21 grip is in my opinion the absolute "sore thumb" of all the pistol grips that I have handled. There is not one dimension on it that is conducive to controlling the 

firearm. My hand measures 9" from thumb to pinky os it isn't just that it's so big, it's just awkward. Rant paused.

GW


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

My hand measures 10 inches(from thumb to pinky). ergonomics and glock should never be used in the same sentence. I own exactly one. it's the one I escaped my department with and has sentimental value otherwise I would own none.


----------



## 1911operator (Jul 28, 2013)

U


Tangof said:


> "it works everytime and it's accurate, but I just can't get used to the grip." Talkng about the Glock? Yes, but I have heard the same thing about the Colt 1911, the Beretta M-4, the Ruger P89, The S&W M10, and etc.. etc.. Probably some cavalry trooper said the same about the Colt 1873. I haven't bought a gun yet that didn't take some getting used to. The Glock 21 and my recent CZ 75 both had to be practiced with to feel comfortable. That's all it took, practice. Done ranting.


So not true...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

denner said:


> But, what if "it works everytime and it's accurate, and you love the grip and need not have to practice with it to feel comfortable?" Nothing wrong with that either.


Except that some folks (not pointing at you, here) use "feel" as a feeble excuse as to why they can't shoot well with pistol "X", or why they shoot better with pistol "Y", or why everyone should buy pistol "Z". The fundamentals are the same for all handguns, and even if it's uncomfortable to hold, if you hold it consistently and apply the fundamentals correctly, you should be able to shoot it well. Period.

First, no one comes out of the womb with their hand pre-fit to a certain pistol frame. Same thing for where the pistol "points" for you. Even the ones that "feel/point good" do so because you either adapted to it (quickly, the first time you handled or shot it), or because it feels similar to something else that you have previously adapted to using (there are pistol-type grips on all kinds of tools and products, not to mention the toy guns some of us played with as children).

Second, just because it "feels good" when you initially grab it, doesn't mean it will handle recoil well, keep muzzle flip to a minimum, or even not pound one of your thumb joints into a red-hot pulsating ball of pain when you finally get to shoot it. I absolutely _loved_ the feel of the N-frame open-back wooden grips that came on my .44 Magnum Mountain Gun many years ago, but after shooting it with magnum ammo, I actually busted those grips up with a hammer and used the resin-soaked splinters to start a campfire. Yeah, they were that bad (in my hands, at least). I shot it well, but there was no need to put up with the pain those grips caused, when I could get others that didn't hurt nearly as much to use.

Based on my experiences, both personal and as a gun seller/trainer, most folks can adapt to almost anything if they have to, and oftentimes it's far easier than they'd think based on the feedback from that first grab. Experienced shooters know where the tender spots and weak points are in their grip, and can usually make a fairly sound judgement based on a non-shooting grab session, but new folks (under 10 years experience with handguns, or those who have fired less than 20 different brands/types) are usually making a huge mistake if they base a purchase decision or a judgement of effectiveness more than 10% on how a gun "feels" in their hand when they first pick it up.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I wouldn't go as far as to say that one can adapt to one gun just as well as another. I can shoot any pistol fairly accurately if I take my time. My first auto pistol was a Glock 9mm. I couldn't stand it. It shot well enough, but I never could train myself to push the muzzle down when I drew it. I always hit about 3' high when if I just drew and shot, and it has been that way with every glock I have ever fired.

On the other hand, the first time I fired a 1911, I knew I had found my soul mate.

Plus, glocks are ugly.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say that one can adapt to one gun just as well as another. I can shoot any pistol fairly accurately if I take my time. My first auto pistol was a Glock 9mm. I couldn't stand it. It shot well enough, but I never could train myself to push the muzzle down when I drew it. I always hit about 3' high when if I just drew and shot, and it has been that way with every glock I have ever fired.
> 
> On the other hand, the first time I fired a 1911, I knew I had found my soul mate.
> 
> *Plus, glocks are ugly.*


Ahh, but it's their ugly that's beautiful. Beautiful because they just flat work.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The acid test for me with the grip of a carry handgun, other than actually firing it, is this. Does it come up to line of sight and good presentation quickly? Do I have to fidget and alter my grip each and every time in order to do this or is it natural and smooth?

Example. When drawing from a holster, does that gun come out and up to target in a smooth motion with no "working" the grip as this is happening? Or do I have to "work" that grip in order to gain my sight picture before pulling the trigger?

As has been mentioned already, there are so many fine choices out there that most anyone should be able to find a gun that works for them and delivers the goods as I described above. There are several that fill this bill for me. And remember these are carry guns, not target guns I am talking about. The Glock 23/19 compacts are among the best for me when drawing and firing. They satisfy what I want and need in a carry gun and serve my purposes. The M&P 9 and 40 with the 4.25" barrel are also very good examples of this.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've always felt that people who know how to shoot can shoot anything they pick up pretty well, if the gun works properly.

However, that doesn't mean that you shouldn't do the enhancements that make you like a gun better, as long as you don't lose the ability to function with 'imperfect' handguns. Even the subcompact I have posted about that doesn't please me is quite adequate for most reasonable self-defense scenarios. I have contended that the bad trigger causes me to pull my shots low-left, but I know that I could 'play to my slice,' so to speak, and aim a few inches high-right to hit close to the spot I want to hit. It doesn't hurt to go for the ideal with a gun you are going to spend a lot of time with - just spend some time with the other, less important guns, too.

Most experienced shooters will quickly compensate for a guns 'failings,' if the only object is to hit a particular spot on a target at a particular time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> ...Plus, glocks are ugly.


...So are bullet holes.

But if we can contemplate putting ugly holes into bad people, we ought to be able to contemplate doing it with ugly, functional pistols.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...So are bullet holes.
> 
> But if we can contemplate putting ugly holes into bad people, we ought to be able to contemplate doing it with ugly, functional pistols.


Well personally I thought my bullet hole was quite handsome


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Well personally I thought my bullet hole was quite handsome


Yes. Cute, even! :yawinkle:


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I won't say I can't shoot a glock and hit what I want, but that doesn't mean I have to own said ugly gun if it is uncomfortable for me to shoot. Shooting like everything else that requires practice to be good, also needs a certain amount of comfort while shooting. That is why I don't own a Glock, but like my Browning HP, 1911's, Sigs and ruger 22's. Also If everybody liked the same thing there wouldn't be that many choices for us to shoot. Maybe that would be OK but my collection would be much smaller than it is and I like having a choice while at the range and what I carry. My edc is a Detoinics but sometimes its a Browning HP or lastly a Sig 220.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought the one Glock I own because I intended to abuse it. Well - not really - I don't have it in me. But I wanted a 10mm for a 'woods gun,' that could get sweated on, rained on, scratched up, and not cleaned regularly. I have done all of these things to it for five years, and it still looks just like it did when it came out of the box, when clean, and it will still shoot 3" groups at 25 yards. I love it in the same way that I love Snap-On hand tools and Carhart overalls and Ford pickups. 

The only reason that I own only one Glock is because Springfield XD's are just as good, but cheaper, and they have a 1911 grip angle.


----------

